# Pocket Camp Compatible Phones Update



## angelcat621 (Sep 8, 2022)

I am on a tight budget and can currently get a free phone upgrade from my provider. I'm dying to play Pocket Camp but can't because my last two phones have been incompatible. I have a couple choices that I'm pondering and would appreciate any advice about them.
The models are the Moto G Pure or Alcatel TCL A3X. I've Googled these but can't really find anything specific about their compatibility with Pocket Camp. Does anyone here use either of these models and play Pocket Camp on them? 

(It would be nice if I could use my new phone for hotspot too cause I don't currently have WiFi access for multiplayer on my Switch. My current phone doesn't allow me to use it for hotspot.)

If this thread is somehow inappropriate I apologize. Please feel free to move or lock it.


----------



## angelcat621 (Sep 28, 2022)

The more I look at these phones the more confused I am. Pocket Camp needs a 64 bit os. Apparently 64 bit processor does not equal 64 bit os? 

The Blu View 3 is also a choice for new phone. It has more RAM than the other two so would it be 64 bit os?

I've Googled all these phones repeatedly but can't find a definitive answer. So lost. And I need to decide soon.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 2, 2022)

I looked it up and an Alcatel TCL A3X should work! It has Android OS 11 (needs atleast 5), 2GB of RAM (needs atleast1.5GB), it has sufficient CPU, and it may or may not have the 64 bit OS that it needs. I havent found much information as those phones seem pretty obsecure but hopefully I helped a little!


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 2, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi: Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.  I've been leaning toward the Alcatel since I have a similar one now. The reviews I read on it aren't the best but I'm not expecting much from a free phone.
Pocket Camp looks so fun. I wish the requirements for it weren't so high. Many of us can't afford those "high-end" phones to run it. If only they'd release a Pocket Camp Lite with fewer features that could run on lower-end phones. Not expecting that but still...


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 2, 2022)

angelcat621 said:


> Mr_Keroppi: Thanks for taking the time to answer my question.  I've been leaning toward the Alcatel since I have a similar one now. The reviews I read on it aren't the best but I'm not expecting much from a free phone.
> Pocket Camp looks so fun. I wish the requirements for it weren't so high. Many of us can't afford those "high-end" phones to run it. If only they'd release a Pocket Camp Lite with fewer features that could run on lower-end phones. Not expecting that but still...


Yeahhh those phones have bad reviews  but on the bright side its free! I know it should not be this hard!!


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 3, 2022)

My provider is now offering a Moto G Power for $25. It has 4 Gigs of RAM and I think has a true 64 bit os. Does anyone use this model and does Pocket Camp run on it? If so it may be quite a bargain.
According to the wiki I looked at, the game should run on it. Ordered the phone today and will see how well Pocket Camp runs on it.


----------



## angelcat621 (Oct 10, 2022)

Got new phone and so far Pocket Camp is running on it fine. Even got the PC items in NH.  Years I have waited for this day!

Could mods please lock this thread now?


----------

